# Establish care??



## MsMaddy (Nov 22, 2010)

HOW MANY OF YOU KNOW OF ESTABLISH CARE VISITS THAT ARE DONE IN DOCTORS OFFICE NOW DAYS? WE HAVE A PROBLEM IN OUR OFFICE BECAUSE THERE IS NO DX CODE FOR HEALTHCARE MAINTNANCE AS THE DOCTORS CALLED IT. WE ARE HAVING PROBLEM PATIENTS THAT DON'T WANT TO COME IN FOR ESTABLISH CARE THEY WANT TO COME IN FOR CPX ON THEIR FIRST APPOINTMENT, BUT OUR OFFICE DOES'NT DO THAT. AND IT'S HARD TO FIND A DX CODE FOR ESTABLISHED CARE VISIT CAUSE MOST PATIENT DON'T HAVE ANY COMPLAINT. I SAY DON'T DO ESTABLISHED CARE.  SO ANY COMMENTS

THANK YOU IN ADVANCE
MSMADDY


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 22, 2010)

Most of the practices I work with either perform a preventive and bill it that way or bill the patient up front using a preventive dx and an unlisted Preventive E&M, just for tracking but never send the bill to a payer.


----------

